
Ask HN: What's a good plant for my desk/office? - gitgud
There&#x27;s a lot of inspiration on [1] <i>r&#x2F;battlestations</i>, but I&#x27;m not sure what to look for in an office plant.<p>All I know is that it&#x27;s meant to be calming and good for the air quality in the room.<p>Thoughts?<p>[1] https:&#x2F;&#x2F;www.reddit.com&#x2F;r&#x2F;battlestations
======
arkitaip
NASA actually studied the connection between plants and air quality. Many of
the plants (approx. 1 plant per 100 ft^2) are fairly easy to keep alive:

* [https://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/NASA_Clean_Air_Study](https://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/NASA_Clean_Air_Study)

* [https://www.lovethegarden.com/community/fun-facts/nasa-guide...](https://www.lovethegarden.com/community/fun-facts/nasa-guide-air-filtering-houseplants)

------
poulsbohemian
Keep pets in mind. There are a surprising number of common house plants that
are poisonous, but tempting treats for cats.

------
cimmanom
How much light do you get (and of that, how much is artificial vs. natural?)

How much space do you have?

How often do you want to have to water it?

------
malmsteen
Cactus ? Dont forget to water it

